# Deer with seven legs???



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Saw this in the Star Trib today. Pretty crazy!!
http://www.startribune.com/531/story/874331.html


----------



## hoodie (Dec 12, 2006)

wow its like dejavue i heard about this story on paul harvey yesterday. it was in Fondulac WI. the guy hit it in his driveway. and when he backed over it. it had seven legs. it was also a hemorphradire ( having a cock and a ****) weird hey.


----------

